

App keeps Icelanders from dating their cousins - kno
http://money.msn.com/now/post.aspx?post=2cc8c72f-6cb9-4a91-990a-db7132376be5

======
stephenr
The royal families of the world need this more urgently than Icelanders

------
technonono
LMAO...

